# New 5 series Estate owner [pics]



## cmb (Mar 30, 2005)

Just wanted to say hi.
I'm a new owner to the 5 series gig.; just picked up a 99 528i Estate. (had a couple 3 series before)

Just had to say that the 5 series Estate is awesome.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Looks tight...very tight! Welcome to the club!!


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

Nice lookin' ride! :thumbup:


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Your wagon looks pretty tough with those rims  Nice car :thumbup: 

-Mark


----------



## TheMatrixz (Aug 11, 2003)

Very wild looking rims, nice car. Congratulations.


----------



## cmb (Mar 30, 2005)

thanks guys.

here's another shot from the side profile:


----------



## chivas (Aug 31, 2002)

estate... lol.. haven't heard that term used for a wagon in a long long time.

got center caps for those hot deep dish rims?


----------



## cmb (Mar 30, 2005)

chivas said:


> estate... lol.. haven't heard that term used for a wagon in a long long time.
> 
> got center caps for those hot deep dish rims?


yeah...i was just too lazy. weather's been nice, so i just put the rims back on for spring. gotta remember to put the caps on tommorrow. LOL!


----------



## cmb (Mar 30, 2005)

TheMatrixz said:


> Very wild looking rims, nice car. Congratulations.


thanks.

matrixz: my other wagon (the wife's) is also white. (coincidence.) but it's not a 5.


----------



## FireWalker (Apr 19, 2004)

Welcome.
Very nice!
Yes, put the caps back on and consider getting angel eyes - it will really freshen up the look!:thumbup: 
Here's one option http://www.umnitza.com/index.php?cPath=26_94&osCsid=e11ba7e132ec2682dcc810ba82739798
There are others, just do the search. Good luck.


----------



## TheMatrixz (Aug 11, 2003)

cmb said:


> thanks.
> 
> matrixz: my other wagon (the wife's) is also white. (coincidence.) but it's not a 5.


I'm hooked with the BMW tourings, nothing like seeing someone's face when they got beaten up by a wagon.


----------



## GJR (Jan 6, 2003)

Welcome to the club, CMB! Beautiful machine you have there. What brand and size of wheels are those? They look great!


----------



## cmb (Mar 30, 2005)

thanks for the welcomes guys.

GJR: They are 18" deep dish MK Motorsports Type 1. 









The rear wheels lip is about 4" deep!

firewalker: thanks for the suggestion. I think I'll look into that, as well as an M5 style front bumper cover.


----------



## chivas (Aug 31, 2002)

cmb said:


> thanks for the welcomes guys.
> 
> GJR: They are 18" deep dish MK Motorsports Type 1.
> 
> ...


HOLY ****!! what size tires go on them?? how much are they?


----------



## cmb (Mar 30, 2005)

chivas said:


> HOLY ****!! what size tires go on them?? how much are they?


245 up front
265 down back.

here's another pic of the lip:


----------



## GJR (Jan 6, 2003)

Another question- it seems that we both have the non-sport suspension...does your car have a modified suspension? Seems like there would be more of a wheel gap if it was standard.


----------



## chivas (Aug 31, 2002)

cmb said:


> 245 up front
> 265 down back.
> 
> here's another pic of the lip:


dude, we have the same haircut! 

if you are ever going to sell them rims, let me know!


----------



## cmb (Mar 30, 2005)

GJR: stock suspension. I didn't touch it. Rims and tires filled out the wells nicely.

Chivas: re/haircut: lol!! great minds think alike!


----------



## chivas (Aug 31, 2002)

cmb said:


> Chivas: re/haircut: lol!! great minds think alike!


same ear lobs and nose too except i'm not in jail with that ring on the finger. 

going to email this picture to my gf and have her decide.


----------



## tsaros (Nov 24, 2003)

Nice one


----------

